

Researchers have found seduction and deceit in the coded flashing of fireflies  - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/30/science/30firefly.html?hp=&pagewanted=all

======
paraschopra
On a related on, I once did a project where I simulated the synchronization of
firefly flashes. In south east asia, 10000s of fireflies (of a particular
species) synchronize their flashes and from a distance (at night) the colony
on a tree looks like a big flashing bulb. It is quite awesome.

This is the link to my project: <http://paraschopra.com/projects/firefly/>

This is the link to downloadable Python code:
<http://paraschopra.com/projects/firefly/firefly.zip>

------
gojomo
"Photuris kills other fireflies only to retrieve bad-tasting chemicals from
their bodies, which it uses to protect itself from predators."

Sometimes big companies eat smaller ones to reuse the bitter patents they
contain, too.

